
Ask HN: What books should you read to improve your daily life? - varrock
As the title suggest, I used the word improve. I am of the belief that I am mentally stable and appreciate my life, but I&#x27;m always willing to learn and hear new perspectives that not only help myself, but those I interact with. I am also soon to be a fresh graduate of college, and have significant time until I begin my full time job, so I am very open to reading books that my undergraduate education couldn&#x27;t put into a class.
======
WheelsAtLarge
I don't think people give enough credit as to how important it is to have
personal connections. It's important for personal development and professional
development. In that vein, I'd like to recommend "How to Win Friends and
Influence People" It's short. If you follow its advice it will give you a
lifetime of benefits.

"Meditations" of Marcus Aurelius is another must read. The book is full of
advice on how to live your best life. It will help you now and it will help
you for the rest of your life so make sure you read it.

~~~
Regardsyjc
+1 for Dale Carnegie, Warren Buffett says that it was one of the best
educations he ever got in his life.

+1 for Meditations. As most HNers say, it's impressive how much hasn't changed
in the last 2000 years when it comes to human nature. I think some
translations are better than others though.

~~~
jackgolding
I found meditations really dry and hard to read - are there any translations
you could recommend?

~~~
noam87
Don't read it end-to-end like a novel. It's a great book to keep around. Open
it, every once in a while (even at a random page), read a passage or two,
think about it, and go on with your day. Over time the ideas seep in and
really change how you approach certain aspects of life, I've found.

------
salad77
For young people (I assume you count in that category since you're just
leaving college - if not, I apologies and still recommend you), set aside all
that you may have heard about the author and sincerely read :

12 Rules for Life: An Antidote to Chaos by Jordan B. Peterson

[https://www.amazon.com/12-Rules-Life-Antidote-
Chaos/dp/03458...](https://www.amazon.com/12-Rules-Life-Antidote-
Chaos/dp/0345816021)

~~~
nexus2045
Great "advice" (on a deeper level) in this book - It's scary how many of these
points frequently drift on you, such as rule 1: stand up straight with your
shoulders back. Peterson also lays an interesting point - you should schedule
your (ideal) day as much as possible because, after all, life is essentially
made up of many, many days.

------
jason_slack
I read a lot of books on many subjects. Seriously I have at least 500 books.

While I enjoy reading them I find that I must "practice what the book
preaches" in-order for the book to have been useful. From Buddhism to math.
Even something like the Jobs book... I could have read it and forgot it..but I
took notes and reviewed them and therefore have a more permanent and deeper
understanding. You can do this with any book on any topic.

------
JSeymourATL
Scott Adams creator of Dilbert, offers some unusually good (daily) advice on
careers and life, see Goals vs Systems, >
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17859574-how-to-fail-
at-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17859574-how-to-fail-at-almost-
everything-and-still-win-big)

------
PeOe
I would recommend books like "eat that frog" or "getting things done". They
show great insides of productivity methods and gave me something to think
about. I can establish them in my daily business life and enhance my
productivity.

------
Regardsyjc
As mentioned earlier How to Win Friends and Influence People will take you far
for the rest of your life.

Meditations will never fail you.

Ego is the Enemy by Ryan Holiday has actionable tips with stories on how to
not get in your own way- perfect for someone just starting their career.

Also highly recommend Seeking Wisdom: From Darwin to Munger by Peter Bevelin
because it teaches you how to think the Musk/Feynman method, from principles.

------
tmaly
Here are my 3 recent favorites:

Never Split the Difference, its about how to negotiate in life

The Pyramid Principle for learning how to structure your ideas and write
logically.

Getting Things Done, the 2001 version on how to apply a simple workflow to
managing all the tasks you have both personal and professional.

